# PBS National Feed - The McLaughlin Group



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

For any of you that have the PBS national feed and are interested in politics I'm trying to get them to carry The McLaughlin Group. I emailed them over the weekend and they said they would look into carrying the program. Kind of odd that I can find this show on almost any PBS local affiliate yet its not carried on the national feed?!? The email address is: [email protected].


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

The McLaughlin Group is not a PBS show.


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

The McLaughlin Group was on the National PBS feed. It was on Sundays at 6:00pm Eastern followed by Religion and Ethics News Weekly.

The McLaughlin group isn't on the PBS "network" schedule. However it is distributed by the PBS Programming Service. Several programs not on the "network" schedule are on PBS National because they are the distributors of the programs.


----------

